# Cannibalistic Cockroaches!



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

My trio of Hissing Cockroaches has very suddenly become two as, the smaller of the three started shedding and, the other two thought it would be a good idea to hollow it out.

I walked in to find one of the cockroaches dragging out (what looked like) the others intestines and, just stood and watched them eat as, it was too late to save the little bugger.

I swear hissing cockroaches are communal.
All three were either females or two females one male.

Is this normal behaivour?


Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Darrell (Jan 4, 2011)

I may be wrong and probably am but i always thought cockroaches do cannibalise especially if theyre hungry.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

yeh i think they can and do eat each other,,my mealworms ate one of my roaches in the viv yesterday too


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Its probaly the diet that they are on thats the problem, give them some high protein food like dried cat crunchies.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Its probaly the diet that they are on thats the problem, give them some high protein food like dried cat crunchies.


I agree with it- the hissers need high protein food.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

High protein food as others have said and moisture is very important too.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> High protein food as others have said and moisture is very important too.


If you meaned the higher moisture in breeding tank than I can not agree - it can be a problem.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

any animal will eat any other animal given the chance 
inverts are communal, until they're not.. simple


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> any animal will eat any other animal given the chance
> inverts are communal, until they're not.. simple



So stick insects eat each other huh ?
Likewise sheep look over their shoulders when they are grazing so that another sheep doesnt suddenly leap out from behind a tussock of grass and savagely rip its throat out before eating it ?


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

I had this happen once. Not as gruesome, but one of my roaches kept eating the young nymphs.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> So stick insects eat each other huh ?
> Likewise sheep look over their shoulders when they are grazing so that another sheep doesnt suddenly leap out from behind a tussock of grass and savagely rip its throat out before eating it ?


Have you seen black sheep lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> If you meaned the higher moisture in breeding tank than I can not agree - it can be a problem.


Nah I meant drinking water.


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry I didnt reply sooner.
I have been feeding them crunchy dog food but, have softened it with water and, they have been eating it.
Maybe they just thought she was ugly and, did something bout it. LOL

Oliver,


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

snakeman8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I didnt reply sooner.
> I have been feeding them crunchy dog food but, have softened it with water and, they have been eating it.


Catfood is generally higher in protein than dogfood, they have been eating it because its there.


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Catfood is generally higher in protein than dogfood, they have been eating it because its there.


But if they eat enough of it and, it is always there they will still get the protein that they need.
Also they constantly have access to fresh fruit and, veg.

Oliver,


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

snakeman8 said:


> But if they eat enough of it and, it is always there they will still get the protein that they need.
> ,


No they wont. 
This has already been proved by your original problem. 
If you wont listen to advice from multiple people who all know what the problem is and how to prevent it, why bother asking in the first place ?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> So stick insects eat each other huh ?
> Likewise sheep look over their shoulders when they are grazing so that another sheep doesnt suddenly leap out from behind a tussock of grass and savagely rip its throat out before eating it ?


i've seen this happen 3 and 5 times respectively 
naah, good point.. should have elaborated :bash:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

snakeman8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I didnt reply sooner.
> I have been feeding them crunchy dog food but, have softened it with water and, they have been eating it.
> ...


 If you use the water for softening of it THAN IT IS NOT HIGH PROTEIN FOOD ! (BUT VERY LOW!)


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

snakeman8 said:


> But if they eat enough of it and, it is always there they will still get the protein that they need.
> Also they constantly have access to fresh fruit and, veg.
> 
> Oliver,


It is a nonsense- they have not sensors for proteins!


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> Nah I meant drinking water.


It is OK.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> No they wont.
> This has already been proved by your original problem.
> If you wont listen to advice from multiple people who all know what the problem is and how to prevent it, why bother asking in the first place ?


I must agree.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

PeterUK said:


> So stick insects eat each other huh ?
> Likewise sheep look over their shoulders when they are grazing so that another sheep doesnt suddenly leap out from behind a tussock of grass and savagely rip its throat out before eating it ?


ive seen them eat each others legs either on purpose or by accident. It they are well fed theres little problem but if you under feed then yes they can and do!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I recon if you starved a sheep it would have a go! i bet they sometime kill their babies and eat them. Pigs would if you starved them. best thing to do is FEED THEM MORE. lol.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PeterUK*  
_So stick insects eat each other huh ?
Likewise sheep look over their shoulders when they are grazing so that another sheep doesnt suddenly leap out from behind a tussock of grass and savagely rip its throat out before eating it ? :smile:_



animalstory said:


> ive seen them eat each others legs either on purpose or by accident. It they are well fed theres little problem but if you under feed then yes they can and do!


This is little extreme.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Many species of insects are cannibalistic if they have not good food !


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

mine had food but they had a good much on each others legs. I was worried it may have been over crowing even though i didnt have too many. as you say lots of animals turn to cannibalisum. I think roaches nibble antenna on purpose at times, hissers will attack another and bite them off as if punishing the one thats been nibbled.

Many animals kill and eat their babies if scared, rabbits, guinea pigs etc...


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

animalstory said:


> mine had food but they had a good much on each others legs. I was worried it may have been over crowing even though i didnt have too many. as you say lots of animals turn to cannibalisum. I think roaches nibble antenna on purpose at times, hissers will attack another and bite them off as if punishing the one thats been nibbled.
> 
> Many animals kill and eat their babies if scared, rabbits, guinea pigs etc...


The hissers are big fighters- they defend own area and usually the dominant males atack to other males. If in their breeding tank are less hidden space than the lesser males have a 'problem'.


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> The hissers are big fighters- they defend own area and usually the dominant males atack to other males. If in their breeding tank are less hidden space than the lesser males have a 'problem'.


Thats probably what happened.
I will put catfood in like everyone has reccomended cheers for that.



> Originally Posted by *PeterUK*
> _No they wont.
> This has already been proved by your original problem.
> If you wont listen to advice from multiple people who all know what the problem is and how to prevent it, why bother asking in the first place ?_


why bother replying if all your gonna do is jump on your high horse in a typical rfuk manner, when all I did was ask a legitimate question I have never kept roaches before.
but thanks for helpful reply 

Oliver,


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

*roach canabalistic mayhem*

not seen any canabalistic tendancy in my dubia 's colony thou have found limbs . i feed mine on fresh fruit peelings and kitten food and fish pellets they seem fine no water i might be wrong but proof is in the pudding theres many hundreds from original 25 males and 100 females (fed a few adults off) and feed small roaches 20 at a time to my slings no problem
cheers dazzer:2thumb:


----------

